# What ever happened to ballads?



## Jeffer (Oct 1, 2005)

I think Country music has the best ballads and love songs going... if you can get past the fact that in half of them the woman dies. 
I'm a true sap when it comes to that stuff! 

Jeffer


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

I like the old railroad ballads. Casey Jones, Wreck of the Old 97, John Henry, etc.

I heard a ballad today that I haven't heard in years written by Tom T. Hall called Country Bumpkin. It's good, but falls right into Jeffer's category.


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

Jeffer you are right in country music someone has to die for it to be a good ballad 

I am surprised honestly that two men replied to this post. But that's awesome!!! :thumbs_up Says a lot about a man who likes a ballad :music: 

Samantha


----------



## Spreggy (May 29, 2005)

BtB, I think it's just a reflection of the music industry today. You've probably noticed that most every rock band since STP sounds just like STP. Nobody is taking risks on artistic people today, it's the same old crap guitar riff intro, some whiner says something melodramatic and depressing, followed by wall-of-sounds guitar chords and drums. Terrible. People used to be required to play well, and really sing! There were some great singers in the 70s and 80s, but the music industry seems to have forgotten how popular ballads can be.

I was talking with a country player at the NAMM show this summer, he called it "complaint rock". :tongue: And he called today's guitar players "shoe gazers" cuz all they do is look down hiding behind their hair and strum crap lol. Funny guy.


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

I am really into the country music these days (would have never thought that a few years ago) All the songs have a great story!!!!!


----------



## lumbermill (Mar 20, 2004)

This is right up my alley! Great ballads from the 80's and early 90's. "Couples and backwards skaters only" 

My all-time favorite is "Secret of the Bottle" by Jackyl. Wait, that's kind of a country tune. They also have a new one called "I've been down this road before" it's pretty good too.
"N.F.B." (so it doesn't get cleaned) by Anthrax. Oh, oops, someone dies in that song, but it is kind of a feel good song in a weird way.
"I'll Never Let You Go" by Steelheart. 
"Love is on the way" by Saigon Kick
"The Ballad of Jane" by L.A. Guns
"Angel" by Aerosmith
"Burnin' Like a Flame" by Dokken (these guys had tones of great ballads)
"Wish I had More Time" by Love/Hate 
"You" by Buckcherry
I could rattle on forever. Yeah, sometimes I rock out the some power ballads. Great Thread!!


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

Spreggy said:


> BtB, I think it's just a reflection of the music industry today. You've probably noticed that most every rock band since STP sounds just like STP. Nobody is taking risks on artistic people today, it's the same old crap guitar riff intro, some whiner says something melodramatic and depressing, followed by wall-of-sounds guitar chords and drums. Terrible. People used to be required to play well, and really sing! There were some great singers in the 70s and 80s, but the music industry seems to have forgotten how popular ballads can be.
> 
> I was talking with a country player at the NAMM show this summer, he called it "complaint rock". :tongue: And he called today's guitar players "shoe gazers" cuz all they do is look down hiding behind their hair and strum crap lol. Funny guy.


Yeah you have "complaint rock" and "complaint rap" and the list goes on. There are so many people in music today that could use a singing lesson; how about when Jessica Simpson RUINED "Take My Breath Away". Dang that is one song that was perfect the way it was.

Samantha


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Jeffer said:


> I think Country music has the best ballads and love songs going... if you can get past the fact that in half of them the woman dies.
> I'm a true sap when it comes to that stuff!
> 
> Jeffer


Actually I'm glad country is starting to get away from Ballads. For about 3 years ALL the songs were ballads . . . and no someone didn't always die. Most were sappy love songs. Sorry Samantha . . . some are okay . . . but too many are like an extra large cotton candy.


----------



## azone5 (Jan 5, 2004)

I've always enjoyed ballads, but my two sons who are 19 and 24 always wondered why someone always got killed! 

I don't intend to hijack this thread but you ballad lovers will love this coincidence. I have a friend at work who is related to Grayson, the gent who turned in Tom Dooley. One day I was telling another friend at work about her and she told me she was related to Dooley!!! Small world, huh? Both ladies worked together for years but neither realized their historical ties.:teeth:


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

If you came of age in the late Seventies-early Eighties, you may agree with me that it's hard to beat the power ballads of REO Speedwagon and/or Journey. Those two invented the rock power ballad.


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

bowtech_babe said:


> Yeah you have "complaint rock" and "complaint rap" and the list goes on. There are so many people in music today that could use a singing lesson; how about when Jessica Simpson RUINED "Take My Breath Away". Dang that is one song that was perfect the way it was.
> 
> Samantha


WOW...I thought I was the only one who hated when she sang that  I personally don't like her singing at all....She looks good doing it but she sounds horrible


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Hhmmmm 80s Rock ballads :
Cinderella- Don't know what you got till it gone
Of course the great love ballad group 
Journey - Open Arms , Faithfully to name a couple 

The 80s no other era can come close to touching the music of then. period


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

bhtr3d said:


> The 80s no other era can come close to touching the music of then. period


I totally agree!!

Can't forget Warrant either  "Sometimes She Cries"  I used to play it over and over and over :embara: 

Oh and Great White's...Save Your Love :thumbs_up


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

Obsession said:


> WOW...I thought I was the only one who hated when she sang that  I personally don't like her singing at all....She looks good doing it but she sounds horrible


Yeah! She is good T&A but the rest is hot air!!!! The 80's does have the best ballads which is only scary to me because that is more my style of music. Am I stuck in a decade????  

Samantha


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

Mr. October said:


> Actually I'm glad country is starting to get away from Ballads. For about 3 years ALL the songs were ballads . . . and no someone didn't always die. Most were sappy love songs. Sorry Samantha . . . some are okay . . . but too many are like an extra large cotton candy.


When did country stop singing ballads????? That is one of the cornerstones of country is that ballad.

I am not liking what is happening to country these days. If I wanna hear a song about booty shaking I'll listen to rap. I got the new Cowboy Troy CD because I liked a particular song on it but I only listened to it all the way through once cause like rap it started to repeat that same crap.

One thing you said is true.....there can always be too much of a good thing.

Samantha


----------



## kodiaksb (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes, I miss those ballads of the 80's. I was a drummer for a cover band that played many of those same old ballads. Did many Warrant, Great White, and Whitesnake, not much in the way of Cinderella, or Journey. Didn't have the vocals for it, loved them just the same. Not much in the way of good ballads today:tongue:


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Ballads*

I love ballads. I've been singing for a very very long time and I love the ballads, but when I sing for people they are more intertained by the past rock and roll and swinging country songs, but I always throw one or two of my favorite ballad songs in there just to please my love for ballads.


----------



## lumbermill (Mar 20, 2004)

*Stuck in the 80's?*

Don't worry bowtech babe. It was a great time for music. Not just for rock music. I prefer the rock myself, and I'm not afraid to tell someone that I love this music. Sure, I listen to some modern stuff (Black Label Society, Disturbed, etc.) but I always come back at the end of the day. Heck, I even converted a guy at work who listens to the death metal stuff (sounds more like an animal growling than a person "singing"). I took him to a Ratt show (one of my buddies was singing for them at the time) and a Jackyl show, and BAM....converted. He didn't realize how much fun the 80's rock was. Sorry, I'm not trying to hijack, just offering some support to BB.

Have fun!!:beer:


----------



## akaSharkey (Nov 30, 2004)

I am a child of the 80s. They just dont make music like that anymore. A couple of my favorites
Chicago - Hard Habit to Break
LA Guns - Ballad of Jayne
:music:


----------



## BTinAR (Jan 20, 2005)

All the crap out there now is why folks like Alan Jackson, Brad Paisley, Allison Krauss, George Strait will always be popular. Accept for George, they write most of thier music and great songwriters that can sing will always be special.

The same reason James Taylor will always be popular.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

bowtech_babe said:


> When did country stop singing ballads????? That is one of the cornerstones of country is that ballad.
> 
> I am not liking what is happening to country these days. If I wanna hear a song about booty shaking I'll listen to rap. I got the new Cowboy Troy CD because I liked a particular song on it but I only listened to it all the way through once cause like rap it started to repeat that same crap.
> 
> ...


There are still ballads but a few of the artists are starting to head back to Country's roots. For a few years it's been too poppish and too ballady. Heck you couldn't tell the difference between a top 40 station and a country station for a while. 

A good many groups/singers are heading back to Country music like it used to be. Of course, I love singers like Johnny Cash, Waylon Jennings, Willie, etc. I saw Moe Bandy last summer and it was one of the best shows I've seen in a while. 

Some of the newer acts like Joe Nichols, Trace Adkins, and others "keep it country". I also kind of like Gretchen Wilson. (She has a couple ballads in which nobody dies. :teeth: ).


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

I bought a '06 Jeep Wrangler X in September, and it came with a Sirius-capable radio and a free year's service. Channel 23 is Hair Bands from the '80's. Brings back good times. 

Not a lot of room in that sucker, but it gets into almost any place an ATV would take me. And with a Hitch Haul on the back, it's easy to get even a big 175 lb. buck into it. A lot easier than trying to hump it into a pickup bed. 

Thi is NOT an attempt at thread hijacking! :focus:


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

The ballads are still out there, unfortunately they are on what the radio stations here call Friday 80's. Ya'll forgot a classic by Poison..."Every Rose Has Its Thorn."


----------



## ibochamp2003 (Nov 11, 2004)

*oh wow!!*

this is my kind of conversation right here sam....when it comes to love nobody can sing it like lionel ritchie.."three times a lady"...thats the stuff right there..jeremy


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

ibochamp2003 said:


> this is my kind of conversation right here sam....when it comes to love nobody can sing it like lionel ritchie.."three times a lady"...thats the stuff right there..jeremy


Yeah we come from the same generation. I personally like "Lady in Red" or "Hungry Eyes". I'm a sucker for these songs 

I do think this James Blunt fellow is going to be huge here in the US; perhaps just as huge as he is in the UK? He is going to release another song titled "Goodbye My Lover"....lyrics are good but wonder how it plays to music.

BTW, did you have a wonderful 28th birthday? 30 will be around the corner for both you and I  

Samantha


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

I don't know.....I absolutely love this song by Lifehouse and it is a current day song

"You And Me"

What day is it? And in what month?
This clock never seemed so alive
I can't keep up and I can't back down
I've been losing so much time

Cause it's you and me and all of the people with nothing to do
Nothing to lose
And it's you and me and all of the people
And I don't know why, I can't keep my eyes off of you

All of the things that I want to say just aren't coming out right
I'm tripping on words
You've got my head spinning
I don't know where to go from here

Cause it's you and me and all of the people with nothing to do
Nothing to prove
And it's you and me and all of the people
And I don't know why, I can't keep my eyes off of you

There's something about you now
I can't quite figure out
Everything she does is beautiful
Everything she does is right

Cause it's you and me and all of the people with nothing to do
Nothing to lose
And it's you and me and all of the people
And I don't know why, I can't keep my eyes off of you
and me and all of the people with nothing to do
Nothing to prove
And it's you and me and all of the people
And I don't know why, I can't keep my eyes off of you

What day is it?
And in what month?
This clock never seemed so alive


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Aug 28, 2005)

*Monster Ballad*

My favorite ballad has to be "Beth" by Kiss. A crazy band like that and they come out with a song like that. WOW I love all types of music but the ballads truly are great.


Frank


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

My sister is named Beth.

*GOD I WISH I HAD A PENNY FOR EVERY TIME SHE PLAYED THAT [email protected]#$%^&^^%$##!! SONG!!!!!!*:frusty: :frusty: :frusty: 

Even though it's actually a good tune... I can't stand to listen to it!


----------



## kodiaksb (Dec 4, 2005)

Hey guys's I just saw a tv add for Monster Ballads. It's a two dics set for $26.99. Had a couple of songs that I haven't heard for a long time. Brought back many memories. Songs I love on the set were "Forever" by KISS, "The Flame" by Cheap Trick and many others. I am going to order the CD's as soon as I get off the puter:thumbs_up


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

kodiaksb said:


> Hey guys's I just saw a tv add for Monster Ballads. It's a two dics set for $26.99. Had a couple of songs that I haven't heard for a long time. Brought back many memories. Songs I love on the set were "Forever" by KISS, "The Flame" by Cheap Trick and many others. I am going to order the CD's as soon as I get off the puter:thumbs_up


Hey order one for me:tongue: I can't find my 80's ballads and 90's ballads cd's :hurt: 

They always make me feel better  Definately need that right now!

Samantha


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

BTinAR said:


> All the crap out there now is why folks like Alan Jackson, Brad Paisley, Allison Krauss, George Strait will always be popular. Accept for George, they write most of thier music and great songwriters that can sing will always be special.
> 
> The same reason James Taylor will always be popular.


This past November I had the chance to meet Joni Harms and she sings old style country and is a nice person to boot. She has several times been the *Western* (not country) Music Associations female vocalist of the year, I highly recommend her music.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Come to my house ladies and I will sing all the ballads you want.


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

Ivorytooth said:


> Come to my house ladies and I will sing all the ballads you want.


You can send me a demo tape 

Samantha


----------



## kunkinator (Jul 4, 2005)

Hey, how about Picture by Kid Rock and Cheryl Crow? You've got to admit that it is a pretty good ballad. But then again what else could be expected from a Michigan boy!!!!! Ha! Ha!


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

kunkinator said:


> Hey, how about Picture by Kid Rock and Cheryl Crow? You've got to admit that it is a pretty good ballad. But then again what else could be expected from a Michigan boy!!!!! Ha! Ha!


Was a good song until the radio killed it by overplay. Will be quite some time before I can stomach it :embara: Probably got the over play cause it's a ballad 

Samantha


----------



## BTinAR (Jan 20, 2005)

cfuhrer, thanks for the heads up about her music, will have to check it out.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

bowtech_babe said:


> You can send me a demo tape
> 
> Samantha


Doh!!  Quit callin' my bluffs!!


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

kunkinator said:


> Hey, how about Picture by Kid Rock and Cheryl Crow? You've got to admit that it is a pretty good ballad. But then again what else could be expected from a Michigan boy!!!!! Ha! Ha!


Lessee, they've been apart for three days, and they're both sleeping with different partners. AND she's going to church!  

God, I HATED Beth! :angry: I guess in my late 70's- early 80's days, I could not believe that a hard rock group like Kiss could sing such a sappy song. Now, "The Flame" by Cheap Trick I did like, along with "I've Been Waiting" by Foreigner. 

But one of my favorites, although technically it's probably not a ballad, and it's from the late 60's-early 70's, is "Thank You" by Led Zeppelin. Very haunting tune...


----------



## kodiaksb (Dec 4, 2005)

bowtech_babe said:


> Hey order one for me:tongue: I can't find my 80's ballads and 90's ballads cd's :hurt:
> 
> They always make me feel better  Definately need that right now!
> 
> Samantha


 Bowtech_Babe Why do you feel so bad right now?


----------



## Wendy (Dec 11, 2002)

I saw the commercial for Monster Ballads too...you can order it on musicspace.com. It's doesn't look too bad! 
01 Heaven | Warrant 
02 I Remember You | Skid Row 
03 When The Children Cry | White Lion 
04 Headed For A Heartbreak | Winger 
05 High Enough | Damn Yankees 
06 Love Of A Lifetime | Firehouse 
07 To Be With You | Mr. Big 
08 Don't Close Your Eyes | Kix 
09 When I See You Smile | Bad English 
10 Carrie | Europe 
11 Fly High Michelle | Enuff Znuff 
12 Love Is On The Way | Saigon Kick 
13 The Flame | Cheap Trick 
14 House of Pain | Faster Pussycat 
15 Miles Away | Winger 
16 If You Needed Somebody | Bad Company 
01 Every Rose Has It's Thorn | Poison 
02 Don't Know What You Got Til It's Gone | Cinderella 
03 Fly To The Angels | Slaughter 
04 Silent Lucidity | Queensryche 
05 Love Song | Tesla 
06 Is This Love | Whitesnake 
07 Forever | Kiss 
08 I'll Never Let You Go | Steelheart 
09 Only Time Will Tell | Nelson 
10 Winds of Change | Scorpions 
11 Angel Song | Great White 
12 I'll See You In My Dreams | Giant 
13 More Than Words | Extreme 
14 When I'm With You | Sheriff 
15 Ballad Of Jayne | L.A. Guns 
16 Honestly | Stryper


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

THere isn't a song on there I don't like! That's rare:tongue: 

Samantha


----------



## BTinAR (Jan 20, 2005)

Any thoughts on Josh Turner's newest song Your Man? I figured the ladies would like thier men to sing that song to 'em.


----------



## KPinNC (Nov 28, 2005)

*OMG BTinAR...*



BTinAR said:


> All the crap out there now is why folks like Alan Jackson, Brad Paisley, Allison Krauss, George Strait will always be popular. Accept for George, they write most of thier music and great songwriters that can sing will always be special.
> 
> The same reason James Taylor will always be popular.


...you just named my ALL TIME favorite songwriter and recording artist (not to mentiona north carolina boy born and bred...the great JT himself...

...and my favorite country recording artists are ONLY those who write their OWN music...and usually they end up singing ballads, ie AJ, BP,AK and GS as you mentioned...

...you have EXCELLENT taste in music....


----------



## BTinAR (Jan 20, 2005)

Wy thank you ma'am.


----------



## Bayou Reb (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Ya'll

New to the forum and was just cruisin the boards when I spotted this thread full of "kindred spirits". I have to agree, the music from the 80's is still my favorite after all these years. But, it sure makes me feel old sometimes. I'll hear a song and think about what was going on at that time, then I'll realize how long ago that was.


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

Bayou Reb said:


> Hi Ya'll
> 
> New to the forum and was just cruisin the boards when I spotted this thread full of "kindred spirits". I have to agree, the music from the 80's is still my favorite after all these years. But, it sure makes me feel old sometimes. I'll hear a song and think about what was going on at that time, then I'll realize how long ago that was.


I know exactly what you mean about thinking about what was going on in my life at the time of the song release. Makes you go back to a time that life was fresh and free. 

Samantha


----------



## KPinNC (Nov 28, 2005)

*"Your man"...i love that song...*



BTinAR said:


> Any thoughts on Josh Turner's newest song Your Man? I figured the ladies would like thier men to sing that song to 'em.


...i just didn't know that was the name of it...

...why don't you record it on windows media player and send us a link...


----------



## BTinAR (Jan 20, 2005)

I haven't figured out how to post pictures and you want me to record music and link it here? Where's that rofl smiley guy? Guess this one will hafta do


----------



## KPinNC (Nov 28, 2005)

*sure...someone sent me and email attachment of larry the...*



BTinAR said:


> I haven't figured out how to post pictures and you want me to record music and link it here? Where's that rofl smiley guy? Guess this one will hafta do


cable guy's christmas show...it was hilarious by the way...it was on windows media player...

...any questions, i'm sure there's a computer geek on here somehwere who can show you the way...


----------



## BTinAR (Jan 20, 2005)

I might not like the help I get though if I call them a geek on the front end. Besides, I need a hi-tec ******* ta splain it so's I kin git'r lined out rite. Them shur nuff 'telligent puter usin folks would have me screwed up as a football bat.


----------



## julesj93 (Jul 6, 2005)

I was just cruising through the "Women of Archery Talk" and found this great thread!! I *LOVE* Ballads!
How about Love of a Lifetime, Firehouse, or The Best of Times, Styx, Hight Enough, Damn Yankees, or I don't Wanna Miss a Thing by Aerosmith!

I could rattle on all day but you guys seem to be hitting all my faves and then some!


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

LONG LIVE THE BALLADS!!!!

I told ya that James Blunt would get big with his new song "Beautiful" and looks like he will have staying power....I seen him yesterday on "Ellen" show.

http://buzz.yahoo.com/buzz_log/entry/2006/02/22/1700/?fr=fp-buzz-more

Samantha Smith


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey bowtech_babe...I have download at least four of James Blunt's songs......awesome! He has a great voice and cool lyrics to go with it. I really suggest checking out some of his other songs on his CD.


Still hooked on the Firehouse song "you and me".

someone mentioned George Straight.......yea, you cant beat George, even if you are not a country fan. The guy just knows how to write songs from the heart.


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

True dea! I went on VH1.com and stumbled unto "Goodbye My Lover" the live version....which I certainly liked, soulful lyrics but what's up with most of his songs ending in heartbreak:secret: Guess that makes for a good ballad though 

Samantha


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

bowtech_babe said:


> True dea! I went on VH1.com and stumbled unto "Goodbye My Lover" the live version....which I certainly liked, soulful lyrics but what's up with most of his songs ending in heartbreak:secret: Guess that makes for a good ballad though
> 
> Samantha


I think that is what makes a good "anything" to do with love. I went through a period of time where every love story I watched ended sad. I was furious. I banned love movies for quite awhile.  I rewatch Pretty Woman a ton of times instead.


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

dea dell'arco said:


> I think that is what makes a good "anything" to do with love. I went through a period of time where every love story I watched ended sad. I was furious. I banned love movies for quite awhile.  I rewatch Pretty Woman a ton of times instead.


My favorite chick flick is "Somewhere in Time"; It was made in the late 70's and truely is a classic  It was made at a hotel off the coast of Michigan and is on the "places to see before I die" list. I really liked "The Notebook"....first time I watched it I had pregnacy hormones raging...cried like a baby 

Samantha


----------



## julesj93 (Jul 6, 2005)

You mean with Christopher Reeve and Jane Seymor? That's an awesome movie, I even bought it!


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

julesj93 said:


> You mean with Christopher Reeve and Jane Seymor? That's an awesome movie, I even bought it!


Yes that is it! Boy I am such a sucker for a good love story:embara: My hubby bought it for me too.

Samantha


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Unforgiven by Metallica, they caught a lot of sh** for making that song back in the day, and I don't know if its a ballad or not, but it is awesome, like the rest of their music.

Love Bites by Def Leppard? First kiss to that song,,,,,,,,last week  :beer: 

Sean Y Sean


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

BigDeer said:


> Unforgiven by Metallica, they caught a lot of sh** for making that song back in the day, and I don't know if its a ballad or not, but it is awesome, like the rest of their music.
> 
> Love Bites by Def Leppard? First kiss to that song,,,,,,,,last week  :beer:
> 
> Sean Y Sean


Atleast you have a good memory of a kiss (even if it wasn't a first)...mine was a sneak attack by a sophomore and I was only in 8th grade 

I don't consider that Metallica song as a ballad but it is a very good song at that.

Samantha


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

bowtech_babe said:


> Atleast you have a good memory of a kiss (even if it wasn't a first)...mine was a sneak attack by a sophomore and I was only in 8th grade
> 
> I don't consider that Metallica song as a ballad but it is a very good song at that.
> 
> Samantha


Sneak attack.....thats funny. :mg:


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

dea dell'arco said:


> Sneak attack.....thats funny. :mg:


Yeah it was ukey: Oh my innocense taken and it wasn't even something memorable 

Samantha


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

*I finally did it!*

I got tickets to James Blunt concert...only problem is I have 2 tickets and no one around here knows who he is :redface: 

Oh well :music: 

Samantha


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

bowtech_babe said:


> I got tickets to James Blunt concert...only problem is I have 2 tickets and no one around here knows who he is :redface:
> 
> Oh well :music:
> 
> Samantha


Cool, where are you going to see him at?


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

dea dell'arco said:


> Cool, where are you going to see him at?


Columbus, Ohio @ Lifestyles Pavilion in May :secret: 

Samantha


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

too bad it is a haul for me, I would gladly buy that extra ticket and join you. :sad: I am going to see tim mcgraw and faith hill in may. My concert money is spent for this year. What a rip off concerts can be. Drag the hubby along....he should love james....lol....not!


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

Would been awesome to "drag" you along:tongue: 

I do have one friend I could get to come along; she doesn't know his music well...heck I don't either  But I have been following him for a few months now.

We'll see what happens:wink: 

Samantha


----------



## bluesun7602 (Aug 23, 2005)

mr. big, to be with you... awwwww... my condolences go out to the people sitting in the car next to me at the light when i'm playing that song


----------

